# newbi3 from malaysia



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 14, 2006)

Im a newbie,got here accidently when i surf on the net looking for makeup tutorial..Hope that i can learn something from all of u,cuz im not good in makeup and all the girlie things...im learning now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way,my name is Jasmine and im from malaysia


----------



## Fallon (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 14, 2006)

Jasmine!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## juli (Dec 14, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## jayme (Dec 14, 2006)

You are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a newbie to specktra too . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome, Jasmine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will find all sorts of tricks and tips on Specktra.  Make sure to check out the tutorials section.  Have fun!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks ya'll....i really am having fun here...and the forum is great!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 17, 2006)

jayme


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome!  I'm sure you'll learn a lot from all the great gals on here!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Jasmine!  Great to see you on Specktra.  I've never been to Malaysia but a trip to Kuala Lumpur looks likely, I'm really keen to experience something of Malaysian culture.


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Hi Jasmine! Great to see you on Specktra. I've never been to Malaysia but a trip to Kuala Lumpur looks likely, I'm really keen to experience something of Malaysian culture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 good...im willing to tell u anything about malaysia if u interested...


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks jayme,prinzes,macwhore..i really am enjoying here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 nice


----------



## Dawn (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 20, 2006)

welcome 2 specktra


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 20, 2006)

Hallo I AM NEW TOO.

I am from vienna.

daydreamerdelux
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there anybody who has DANSE now ? ? ?

I am so exited . . .


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

